# some of my pond fish



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

ok, well, i just went out to take some pics of my pond fish. they're a little hard to see as it's shady and the water could be clearer, and there's a lot of reflection on the top....but here we go...

the first one, you can see our Comet goldfish (white with orange head) my black and white butterfly koi right above him, my gold snakeskin koi right above that, lol, and back in the corner you can sort of make out my baby platinum koi and possibly my mom's peach butterfly koi....










next we have my gold snakeskin koi. he was almost platinum when i bought him with a slight gold tint, now he's black with gold on the edge of each scale.... above him is my black and white butterfly koi.










third is our largest koi. we bought him for $5 when he was about 4-5" long three years ago. he's now roughly 8-9" long and has been nicknamed "Big Blue" or "The Hog" as he eats everything in sight. yes, we need a bigger net, lol....the net is 6" wide.....










and here is Blue in the water after the trauma of being caught by the big scary net....










total, we have 8 fish in the pond right now. the ones not mentioned are the calico Shubunkin, and our large orange koi. the orange one is the second largest, only about an inch shorter than Blue, and he's bright metallic orange.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They are about breeding age. If you end up with a pond full Ill be glad to buy a few of the blues off ya.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

sweet pics, can we get a shot of the overall pond?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Neat! Cant wait to get our pond!


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> They are about breeding age. If you end up with a pond full Ill be glad to buy a few of the blues off ya.



yeah, i think they've been practicing. the comet would harass some of the other fish, like sticking his nose under their tail and shove them around like he wanted to breed or something. is there any way to tell the sex of goldfish and koi?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, that looks awesome!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

is there any way to tell the sex of goldfish and koi?

Here is a good link with photos on how to tell them apart.
http://www.bristol-aquarists.org.uk/goldfish/info/sexing-fs.htm


----------



## kaylie (Dec 7, 2005)

*kewl*

thats so kewl. nice job!!! :-D


----------



## kaylie (Dec 7, 2005)

whats up? in school bord!!


----------



## kaylie (Dec 7, 2005)

*hello*

whats going on? :chair: :| :fish:  :roll: im new to this site :sad:


----------



## kaylie (Dec 7, 2005)

wink wink wink... my dad builds ponds i help lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

okay...? :|


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

wink wink wink.... you lost me.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

wink wink wink you're weird :razz:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

is there something in your eye lydia?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

kaylie said:


> wink wink wink... my dad builds ponds i help lol


What is with these posts?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Lexus said:


> What is with these posts?



i'll translate 



> wink wink wink... what is with these posts?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL nice...


----------

